# "Microsoft to open own retail stores"



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Microsoft Corp. on Thursday announced plans to open its own stores despite the economic downturn that has left many retailers struggling. "

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...ewsletter&wpisrc=newsletter&wpisrc=newsletter

Interesting!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

The only way they'll last is if they provide outstanding customer service -- they need to have experts working there, not like most of the employees at the big-box stores. I think they'll do it well for the first few stores, but hopefully they won't lose focus on training as they expand.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Agreed, you need to have knowledge staff working the store just like the apple store. I do enjoy in there how they can work with both a complete computer beginner to an experienced user such as myself or others who knows what they are doing with a pc. Also, i want the store to give a true opinion on somthing, not like a bestbuy in which they "reccomend" who ever has the best sponsorship with them.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I think it's a great idea! 

Peace...


----------



## tetrismonster (Feb 21, 2009)

We will just have to see what they pull out of the bag.

I would like to see what they come up with.


----------



## TomSal (Feb 25, 2009)

I never ask in store sales reps advice on computer stuff -- I do my research myself online, books, with friends --- I just go to the store to make the purchase and pretty much have a "leave me alone and just get my item I want to get out of here" attitude. Sooooo that said -- as long as the store has great prices, I'll check them out.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I doubt it'll be cheaper than buying online.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Agreed, online is insanity. Have a customer who lives up my street who's computer i typically work on. Has an older dell desktop with a cd burner and i mentioned the fact of possibly upping the ante and getting a dvd one and in bestbuy, the drive goes for around $75, went to newegg, found one for $25. Big difference online, and it had free shipping.


----------

